# Best Home Design software



## Atomic081

Hey everyone. 
I build custom homes and occasionally do tweaking of the designs myself. As of now ive always just used paper and pencil to do my design drafting, but i would like to purchase some software that might make the job easier. I need it to do basic floor plans and exterior elevations. I used Autocad in the late 90s but ive heard it has gotten really advanced since then. I dont need anything super fancy and i dont wana spend a arm and a leg. 

Does anyone have any sugestions?

Thanks
Ross


----------



## CharlieDelta

AutoCAD is pretty advanced, and more modeled for the manufacturing environment (IMO). 

The norm around here so I believe is Sketchup. I use the free version and that is pretty powerful in itself. But anything concerning layout designs, you'd definitely want the paid version.

Sketchup


----------



## Atomic081

Ive tried google sketch, it was very confusing. maybe ill try it again if no one has any other suggestions. I looked into "Cad Pro" the website seemed exactly what i wanted, but user reviews are horrible.


----------



## Texas Wax

AutoCad still has the same basic functions and can be used pretty much the same way you know it. Especially if you used the keyboard short cuts. Interface these days is stupid overwhelming in comparison tho.

Have you looked at AutoCad LT?

Sketchup is about as easy as it gets these days in terms of drafting-3D applications.

In your situation, Pencil and paper may still be faster and much less irritating than any CAD program. Especially if you are old school proficient at it.


----------



## B.Johnson

I'm using Home Designer Pro 2014. You can download and try it for free, you just won't be able to print or save with the trial version. They also have demo videos.


----------



## boot

I use AutoCad LT on a daily basis and SketchUp at least once a week. 

When I draft plans for custom homes or T.I.'s in 2D, I use AutoCad. Yea, there's a bit of a learning curve like everything else. But the toolbar is really straight forward. Line, offset, trim. You can draw the Golden Gate Bridge with those three commands. 

Anything else you can't figure out... there's always YouTube and AutoDesk's help forum.

Anything 3D it's Sketchup. All. Day. Long. But it feels too cumbersome to me when I'm doing flat drawings. But if you're not doing a lot of drafting, it would work just fine after you got the hang of it. 

I also love the new AutoCad LT "pay as you go" subscription. It's three or four hundred dollars a year for the latest version of LT. It pays for itself literally 100 times over each year, for me at least.


----------



## Matt0034

I've used many different design programs in school and out of school... AutoCad is extremely powerful and the interface has changed but learning it again I think would be like riding a bike...

Recently I've been using chief architect, I like it a lot. I think it's perfect for quick design to show a customer the project in a realistic view not just straight elevations. You can do a walk through of the house with a camera and show them the finishes and layout like nothing. Revit you can also but I tried to learn it, could not...

Now if your just doing plan modifications autocad is probably the best. I find it easy to adjust things. Chief is a little more difficult on tricky plans.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8trim4u

I have used chief architect since 1998. It is pretty awesome for rendering and generating really quick renderings. Helps solve a lot of problems in the front end being able to render and look at items. It's not CAd heavy. Object oriented


----------



## GLKIRK1

boot said:


> I use AutoCad LT on a daily basis and SketchUp at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the new AutoCad LT "pay as you go" subscription. It's three or four hundred dollars a year for the latest version of LT. It pays for itself literally 100 times over each year, for me at least.


Careful!!!! If they get that idea, they will jack up the price some more! :sad:


----------



## 91782

Gr8trim4u said:


> I have used chief architect since 1998. It is pretty awesome for rendering and generating really quick renderings. Helps solve a lot of problems in the front end being able to render and look at items. It's not CAd heavy. Object oriented


Somewhere in a box I still have a 6 CD set of CA and the parallel port dongle.

For a long time, when Jack Simpson first started out - after switching from database software to CAD, he had a deal - first with Broderbund then Better Homes & Gardens - who sold it under their branding - probably kept the cash flow up.


----------



## B.Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Somewhere in a box I still have a 6 CD set of CA and the parallel port dongle.
> 
> For a long time, when Jack Simpson first started out - after switching from database software to CAD, he had a deal - first with Broderbund then Better Homes & Gardens - who sold it under their branding - probably kept the cash flow up.


I'm sorry. If you have a point, I missed it.


----------



## Tinstaafl

B.Johnson said:


> I'm sorry. If you have a point, I missed it.


It's called maundering. Us old guys are good at that.


----------



## 91782

B.Johnson said:


> I'm sorry. If you have a point, I missed it.


Aw, don't be sorry.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

I've been using SoftPlan since high school. It's a few grand to buy but they offer a plan to break it up into 12 payments.


----------



## 91782

Tinstaafl said:


> It's called maundering. Us old guys are good at that.


Oh I have a point, and it's this; Every time this question comes up on CT (and it does frequently), things settle out into two camps: The guys who are pro/semi-pro - and the guys who just want something better than what they can sketch on a notepad.

The guys who are pro/semi-pro ask "what's the big deal? You just pull up the ALT/F9 hit repository, browse over to rendered images, pull a convex linear dissuader on the b31996-lf chair, , blend it into the alpha stream and do a 3 point anchor referenced on the initial x/y minus the incline of the betamax and there's your patio set - here see how easy it is?" And of course they go right on ahead and demonstrate - and when they leave you are left looking at the screen and thinking "WAT THE F DID HE JUST SAY!?!?

If you already had some technical training on electronic CAD, it boils down to picking a system that not only works for you, but works for your archy & the trades.

If you are somebody who is getting into electronic CAD late in the game (over 20, never had drafting in high school/college) then just getting two lines to meet on the computer screen is daunting.

There's a huge fan base for Google Sketchup & Sketch because its free, there's a huge fan base (I know I already said that - but its why the software is so popular). However: it's just general purpose - it doesn't know anything about houses or skateboards. User supplied models help bridge that gap - but unless you have the time to troll those sites where all these bright young stars hang out - it too can be overwhelming.

The one advantage of the consumer grade software, is that you can be making boxes that sort of look like houses with roofs in 15 minutes. They got models, templates, examples - everything.

Your archy may sneer at you and maybe your plan can't be imported into somebody's multi-thousand dollar pro soft - but it may be just the ticket for printing out a quick idea of what a new patio and moving the door would look like.

The one advantage of a brand like Chief Architect (I'm not recommending - just pointing out) is their almost unlimited supply of how to videos plus all the ones people make and put up on You tube. Plus they have trial versions and starter editions.

So back to my original post; Those disks and dongle are stored in a box some place because I only have 24 hours in each day, and I'd rather be good at running my business than expert at drawing lines. I pay an architect, and pay dearly. But in exchange, I get somebody who does only that - and who has some skin in the game.

That's just what works for me. It's different for everybody.


----------



## Tinstaafl

As I said, maundering. :laughing:

That was a pretty spot-on maunder. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

"Maundering", thank you.

Learned a new word today.

Andy.


----------



## KAP

Tinstaafl said:


> As I said, maundering. :laughing:
> 
> That was a pretty spot-on maunder. :thumbsup:


Meandering around the maundering... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Matt0034

The thing about Chief Architect I love is the cabinet design. I've done several kitchens and baths with it and it is so powerful for that. I can give a client a rendering of it not just a 2d line drawing which is invaluable to helping them "picture" the finished project. 

It's also very easy to do a complete plan set for kitchens with all elevations detailing wall finishes and other little things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Atomic081 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I build custom homes and occasionally do tweaking of the designs myself. As of now ive always just used paper and pencil to do my design drafting, but i would like to purchase some software that might make the job easier. I need it to do basic floor plans and exterior elevations. I used Autocad in the late 90s but ive heard it has gotten really advanced since then. I dont need anything super fancy and i dont wana spend a arm and a leg.
> 
> Does anyone have any sugestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Ross


Knowing that you have used AuotCAD and also knowing that, like me you are a cheap bastard, I would suggest trying Draftsite.

It is a free to use AutoCAD clone. It is also very powerful and very similar to AC.

Andy.


----------



## Dan Turner

duburban said:


> If Sketchup is confusing you need to learn it before you move on to other programs.
> 
> I'm finishing 5 years of architecture school and they didn't teach us a single program. You have to sit down and force yourself through one program regardless of what it is. If you can't do that with sketchup then your out of luck.


Absolutely. If you've got the time, equipment and inclination to learn...it's best to suffer through the "curve" so that procedurals don't get forgotten.

If there's any one thing to learn if you're wanting to go CAD, Construction Management or CPM...or any of the other programs out there just waiting for you to walk into their cross hairs....

...it is NOT the panacea that too many expect the products to be in your business.

You can lose your shirt trying to learn the programs...or if you double duty all day and night to do work and view "How To" videos by the software manufacturer of the product you've just purchased...you can lose your shirt, a lot of sleep, general health and/or your mind.....especially if your production fails or never improves with the software.

Designwork is simply another sub-contractor expense to go into your proposal. Full working drawings that will get you a permit are labor intensive...especially if the drawings are attached as exhibit to your agreement to render a service.

I started with SoftPlan before the turn of the century and progressed with it for the past 20 years. I also joined AIBD years ago and am now in process for the CPBD certification for a testing period that is now into it's 2nd of 3 years to prepare and past the testing.

However....I'm planning on retiring as a FOG in construction for too many decades now to be a full time working drawings/construction docs preparer for new, renovs and remodels. There was a reason for joining up AIBD and getting my professional certification....very much for the same reason that I chose to get my professional license as a residential and lite commercial general contractor in Georgia.

It's possible that permitting groups will stop accepting non sealed or CPBD drawings for permitting reviews to validate a building permit. In the same way that I could no longer get a building permit without the pro licensing qualifying and testing...and CEU's every year to keep current.

If you're going into CAD as a side art to your construction business...you'll need to go "full monty" to get your ticket or you might end up with software that no longer is of benefit to your construction company.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> All good points. :thumbsup:
> 
> I asked because I downloaded 3D Home Architect trial version from Broderbund years ago, and ended up buying it in the store. I kept it up to date through 4.0. ( I still have the boxed software in my office)
> Version 5.0 as you pointed out was released by BH&G, and was a total re-write, not backwards compatible, and did not have the intuitive interface of the 3D Home that I had known.
> Fast-forward 20 years and 3DHome 4.0 won't run on my new computer. I started looking around, and found the Home Designer series by Chief Architect. I downloaded the trial version, and it appeared that I had found 3DHome again. I was even able to import my 3Dhome files.:clap:
> 
> The basic version is 79.99, and in my opinion would be enough for 95% of the users on this site. Certainly a better option than Sketchup.
> 
> The best thing about the company is that you can absolutely try before you buy. You can draw a complete house, you just won't be able to save or print it. If you buy Home Designer Suite for $99 and decide at a later date that you wish you had the features of Architectural ($199), you can upgrade for the difference in price of the two products ($100).
> I don't know of any other software company that does that. (I'm sure that there must be a time limit for the upgrade, I wouldn't expect them to upgrade a 2014 version of suite to a 2017 version of Architectural for $100).
> 
> I almost hate to see anyone recommend Sketchup because it is so limited compared to the home designer series. It's fine for some things, but if you are a career professional try the Home Architect series. I would be surprised if you ever looked back.
> 
> At the other extreme, I also have a problem with the recommendation of Chief Architect (CA). While CA is probably a great program for professionals, Most of aren't going to shell out $1800 to $2400 to draw a few houses now and then. It would be much better to suggest a cheaper version, and to let the user upgrade as their needs change.
> 
> I posted most of this in another thread, and the next time this question is ask, I will just link to this post. I do not work for, have stock in, or are in anyway affiliated with Chief Architect. I am however a fan of their Home Designer Series software, and the business model that they use to provide their products.



They have some deals going on, seriously considering getting the professional package. Do you know what more you get with the premier?

https://www.homedesignersoftware.com/products/product-chooser.html


----------



## 91782

There are better feature/comparison charts, but this link has the gist of it

We used to say that a Home Designer Pro for this year, was last years Chief Architect. That's not longer true. 

But what does remain true is the files in HDP can be directly imported into CA.

https://www.chiefexpertsacademy.com/blog/chief-architect-versus-home-designer-pro


----------



## B.Johnson

Pro does everything that I need. I can't imagine that I'm missing anything by not having CA. Come to think of it, I think that my brother wants to sell his CA... If you're interested, I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Golden view

Does anyone have experience with the latest versions of Home Designer? It looks like architectural 2020 has a lot of the features of my old 2014 pro, but at a lower cost.


----------



## Big Johnson

Golden view said:


> Does anyone have experience with the latest versions of Home Designer? It looks like architectural 2020 has a lot of the features of my old 2014 pro, but at a lower cost.


I wouldn’t get anything below pro just for the manual roof tools function.


----------



## B.Johnson

I agree. That's why I upgraded from architectural to pro.


----------



## kirkdc

Years back I had a nice program called Punch Professional Home Design suite. I lost it after a virus infected my PC and misplaced the original discs. What I really liked about (besides it's ease of operation) was that it had a material list and cost feature. I think I paid about $300 back in 2004 or so.

I'm currently shopping for a new program but having a hard time finding that feature - plus it appears that Punch program is no longer available. Any recommendations?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Try something in the Home Designer series.

I think Pro has that feature.

And I know that Chief Architect Premier has that.

Andy.


----------



## 91782

The Punch brand is still around.

https://www.punchsoftware.com/


----------



## Seasons

AutoCAD works well for us, but weve used Sketchup before and its a good tool. I use the free version which i still very useful. For some it might not be necessary to buy the full version of it. Some things will need the paid version though.

_______________________________
Seasons Contracting Ltd.
Vancouver, BC
www.seasonscontractingltd.com


----------



## jgnoriega

Autocad LT is great software to use and will not require you to spend an "arm and a leg". :thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

There is no "best software" they're all like smoking turds from a crack pipe.




Andy.


----------



## Rio

jgnoriega said:


> Autocad LT is great software to use and will not require you to spend an "arm and a leg". :thumbsup:


AutoCAD, both the full and LT, is one of the industry standards, has been around forever and is really good for details as well as the other parts of a set of plans but in a lot of ways it's dated as B.I.M. (Building Information Modeling) software is much more productive as it links so many parts and reduces having to do and redo as many items.


----------



## Renerabbitt

I'd put a vote in for Chief Architect Premier, I'm a production drafter/designer, 20-40 plans drafted each year, I also train in he software. I'm versed in sketchup, Revit, Softplan, 2020...IMO nothing compares to the speed and versatility in Residential drafting


----------



## VM Builders

Sketchup is our favorite! But we are thinking of moving over to chief architect eventually.


----------



## Dan Turner

I like using Sketch-Up for turning 2d squares into 3d cubes and a roof; apply openings for massing drawings and adjust 3d for proportions. Dimension out and then redraw that 3d model back into a 2d plan page into SoftPlan as concepts and then working drawings.

My reason is that I can model a dozen SketchUp massing drawings/models immeasurably faster than a few SoftPlan drawings. You can still make block drawings in SoftPlan...but it's a software for design...whereas SketchUp is for modeling in 3d.

I've tried drawing a whole house in SketchUp but found it was better to be a "Show" rather than "Go" program. 

With CAD software it's the product that gives you the most confidence that what you're drawing is what you'll get. Once you've chosen a pre-config'd wall for bearing or partition walls; joists for floors and ceiling and then into a module for roof design...the design work continues to take on a life of it's own for all the little things in construction that won't be available nor apparent in a modeling program.

I use SoftPlan as the package is pretty comprehensive with every phase of construction....site plan to footing through chimney cap....and everything in between.

Modeling drawings go to the client as to what the remod will look like with any addition to an existing structure. For new work on an owner's lot....I use sketchup only for importing a .dwg of a SoftPlan drawing into SketchUp on a geo-located Google Earth photo that I can manipulate into a very rough topographic plot plan. Turn on the sun/shade for that property as well as pop in larger caliber trees that should be on the site plan drawing and manipulate the view to the best example to send to the client.

One other thing between SoftPlan and SketchUp....3D symbols drawn in SketchUp can be imported and saved in the SoftPlan library....which includes many of the more progressive construction products (electrical, cabinetery, plumbing .etc) manufacturers that keep their products current in SketchUp for designers and architects to review in the SketchUp 3D warehouse and then import into a SoftPlan 3D model which will also give up a 2D symbol representative of that import.

With the above production description using SketchUp with Softplan....I've the utmost confidence in the end production on my screens or going through an E-sized printer for working drawings for all the subs to develop their proposals. 

There is a great deal of responsibility and exposure to liability when you start drawings that are going to affect someone dealing with $$hundreds of thousands of client's money...either cash out of their savings or mortgaging. Their problems can become your problems....especially with your name all over the working drawings that magically turn into Exhibit A as part of the lawsuit.

Dan Turner, CPBD
Conyers, Ga


----------



## wallmaxx

I often read people saying that they prefer sketchup. How well does sketchup create 2D plans for permit that have sufficient technical detail from a sketchup 3-D model? I’ve never taken the time to become proficient with sketch up so I don’t know its full capabilities.

I’ve found that chief architect is probably the easiest and most comprehensive software at creating the kinds of plans for permit that are used to being reviewed by permitting authorities and will get approved. 



Often, I will do some more technical work in AutoCAD and then export that to scale in a PDF that I can then import into chief architect. There are some section views that I still cannot create correctly using the chief architect software alone because I'm not a master in their model creation yet.

I have some examples on my website.


----------



## Dan Turner

Sketch Up is proved out on it's abiity to work with designers and architects....most especially in additions. A side angle shot (some front...some side) on the area for the proposed additions, bump out, roof extension, etc. to an existing structure...there's a function of the drawing page that allows you to slide boxes, etc. at the same foreground angle of the structure on all axis; find a matching exterior material and proposed openings; add on the ceiling joist depth at the plate and using a new square in 2D; draw in the gable ridge or hips & ridge....use the Pull tool on the ridge and elevate that roof to the pitch that works with this model (not necessarily the existing pitch)....push or pull the ridge in 3D until happy with the view; dress it up in ortho view to "fit" the photo...and you've got a concept to share with your client in a matter of minutes.

It really is a great program for manipulating the model from all angles. There's a bit of artsy trade-offs that make life a little more difficult in trying to make the 3D addition blend into the photo. Color, lighting and shading is something to be learned...and I kinda find myself busy enough on the design to worry about a pretty picture at that stage.

I came off of AutoCad 20 years ago when it became obvious that I didn't need that monster....or wanted to spend time learning it. I was ready to sharpen up my leads for my table when I found a write up for SoftPlan. Cursed that software many times over the years...but pleasantly surprised to find SP techs on hand to walk me through a work-around or procedure.

Your CA drawings are great!! You've got the process for CA down to the point where what you draw is what you'll see going up. A lot of that comes with the carpentry and general construction experience in your career. I've seen some pretty tough build jobs based on drawings that didn't give enough info or sections to illustrate to the framing crew and lead man. The homeowner was banking on his framing contractor; the framing contractor was banking on the working drawing....and the designer was banking on a static drawing for the elevation views rather than the the "meat and potatoes" of how to make that framing work to the elevation. I would think if your framers were having difficulty with anything....hand drawing a detail or section on a scrap of decking (along with flying over in your profile's Warthog) the work would bump up a few notches.

Which is another topic for another day dealing with the lack of qualified trades and crafts people....and even worse on available labor to come to work. I spend a LOT of time on stick roof details....everything from the top of plate to top of rafter or fascia; depth of birdsmouth cuts; cheek cuts; top plates on kneewalls as partition or roof loaded....anything that might be confusing on the job. Plus my contact information if they need me to come out.

It's pretty rough framing work anymore. Again....a blaring warthog would help in getting their attention.<G

I get the impression that CA and SP have been in competition to stay ahead of each other. I can recall a CA rebate if I proved ownership of the SP license (and license key) that I would be giving up in order to concentrate on the CA product purchase and learning curve. But just now...I'd say your work in Chief Architect shows that you've got it worked through and bridled to your control.

Design build guys have it tough. I'm nearly retired after 47 years...but I'm taking that experience to design work to help educate the next breed of construction upstarts. Best career anyone could ever want but the least advertised or pushed for too long.

We missed an entire generation of constructors that didn't have a chance to get weekend or Summer jobs to see what they wanted to try. The Great Recession kept them idle and not thinking long term about how they planned to make a life for themselves.

Good to meet you. If you have any questions about SoftPlan...don't hesitate to contact me and I'll be happy to pass along my experiences.

Dan Turner, CPBD
Conyers, Ga


----------



## Texas Wax

wallmaxx said:


> I often read people saying that they prefer sketchup. How well does sketchup create 2D plans for permit that have sufficient technical detail from a sketchup 3-D model? I’ve never taken the time to become proficient with sketch up so I don’t know its full capabilities.
> 
> I’ve found that chief architect is probably the easiest and most comprehensive software at creating the kinds of plans for permit that are used to being reviewed by permitting authorities and will get approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Often, I will do some more technical work in AutoCAD and then export that to scale in a PDF that I can then import into chief architect. There are some section views that I still cannot create correctly using the chief architect software alone because I'm not a master in their model creation yet.
> 
> I have some examples on my website.



Sketchup is a 3D application, has always been from the get go. AutoCad is a drafting application with some basic 3D capabilities, but it has been a drafting App from the get go. AutoDesk Architecture and the likes of Cheif Architect are parametric applications that make and store both 3D and 2D information creating the proper 3D or 2D representation based on the view it is displayed (rendered) in. Best compromise of both worlds for creating construction drawings with greater efficiencies. But at a cost of some 3D and drafting capabilities on the fringes.

I still think manual drafting and design has more sore soul and life, but that ship sailed about 20 years ago.


----------

